
A complete guide to email in Emacs using mu and mu4e - yankcrime
http://cachestocaches.com/2017/3/complete-guide-email-emacs-using-mu-and-/
======
lebrad
I use a similar mu4e setup and it's great. Instead of offlineimap however I
use mbsync (née isync) because it's faster when chugging through thousands of
emails.

